# how much timothy hay to grow per rabbit?



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

We have timothy hay seed to use this year for our rabbits hay feed. But how much hay would need to be grown per adult rabbit? Just a generalization would be helpful.
We are putting in a rabbits food garden and have space to grow some timothy hay in another plot, but not sure how much to plant if we were to TRY to raise their hay for the full years supply.
Any ideas? Tips?
We are picking up 3 does and a buck this weekend ( californian does and a floridian buck.)
Thank you ahead for any helpful advice.
~


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

Wish I could help, but I have never approached how much I have fed my rabbits that way. Years ago when I raised lots of rabbits, I kept records of everything, but I no longer have them. Hopefully someone else on the forum will have some information.


----------



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

I have done ome net searching and have not seen anything that would give an idea on it either... Maybe i will try rewording it just in case. Thanks anyway o&itw


----------



## Bamboorabbit (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh boy that is a good question........we feed pellets and hay. We use hay racks to minimize waste. We are in Florida but get our hay from PA, the Florida hay is horrible. Just for the 8 adult rabbits we go through a square bale of Timothy about every two weeks. That probably does not help you a lot.


----------



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

Actually, it does help some. It gives me the idea of how many bales I would use a year. i have 4 so a bale would last about 1 month. So add in a few litters that would be around for a few months and add an extra bale a month just for good measure. So I need about 24 bales a year to supply their hay intake for our meat intake. Along with their food garden we are putting in, i am hoping to not buy pellets for most of they year.
Now how to figure out how much growing space would be needed for around 20 bales..LOL...


----------



## garnetmoth (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello!

This is our first year, and were still learning. We bought timothy/grass mix, and alfalfa- 5 bales, good and heavy, just after Thanksgiving. 

In about 2 months, eating a small amount of black oil sunflower seeds, and about 1/3 cup of oats per day, with occasional mulberry, maple, and sycamore sticks, and a handful of pellets (last bag of those!) .... Our 3 rabbits have gone through about 1/2 of a bale of hay (in about 2 months)


----------



## trinityoaks (Sep 17, 2008)

lunagardens said:


> Now how to figure out how much growing space would be needed for around 20 bales..LOL...


A LOT will depend on your local growing conditions. You might contact your local/county extension agent for help.


----------



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

Tjhanks guys. I am doing the rough sketch for the new growing plots and the timothy hay is the one fumbling me the most.
I guess if I just grow it in a 30X35 plot THIS YEAR only, it should give me an idea for next year. Timothy hay is cheap around here so it may not even be worth the time to grow it on a small scale.Space may be better used for growing extra human food (winter squash like Delicata has become a quick favorite for baking with in this house!)
Thanks again. I just could not find online info to help in the matter.
Enjoy this odd weathered week!


----------



## trinityoaks (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm curious about growing timothy hay. First of all, where did you get the seed? Secondly, can you take multiple cuttings (depending on climate) like you can with alfalfa? Timothy is a grass, right?


----------



## Bamboorabbit (Jan 22, 2009)

Timothy is a cool area bunch grass. We always seeded it with clover.....after the first cut you would turn the cows in. It is grown in the North East and anywhere that has a cool season. We would normally just get one cutting with the flower tops but a second short cutting would be possible I guess but hard on the soil.


----------



## trinityoaks (Sep 17, 2008)

Bamboorabbit said:


> Timothy is a cool area bunch grass. We always seeded it with clover.....after the first cut you would turn the cows in. It is grown in the North East and anywhere that has a cool season.


I guess that's why coastal hay (bermuda grass) is a lot more common around here.


----------



## Bamboorabbit (Jan 22, 2009)

trinityoaks said:


> I guess that's why coastal hay (bermuda grass) is a lot more common around here.



Yep.......and I hate the coastal, looks like lawn clippings. Still have 200 acres in PA so when we go up I bring back hay, or if a relative or friends come down to visit I make them bring hay from the farm


----------



## trinityoaks (Sep 17, 2008)

Bamboorabbit said:


> Yep.......and I hate the coastal, looks like lawn clippings.


Well, since it's also a common lawn grass. . .


----------



## Bamboorabbit (Jan 22, 2009)

trinityoaks said:


> Well, since it's also a common lawn grass. . .


You have a valid point


----------

